# UTV blowers



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm back with more questions. You guys crushed it with recommendations on my rtv with boss blade so I thought I'd ask about this. We have grown quite a bit the last couple years and are needing another machine. We get a lot of requests for blowing so I'm considering adding another UTV with a blower on it. Unfortunately at this time a new rtv with k-connect isn't in the budget. Any other decent options?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You may find by the time you purchase a UTV and a blower with it's own source of power the budget gap may not be as far as it may seem. 
Cabbed UTV with defrost, heat and wiper will run $23-26K depending on make/model. (JD, CAN-AM, Polaris)
66-72" self powered blower will run $6-7K depending on make and model. 
Found this clip on the TubeYou, 




 with a 27hp engine for the blower it sure does struggle getting through aboot 10-12" of snow on the 1st pass. Granted it's the first pass and the snow could be heavy with moisture but even on the second pass it struggles. You may what to reconsider you're budget and increase it for increased productivity which equals more revenue.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Is this for driveways, parking lots, sidewalks?


----------



## whammer33024 (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for the response buff, your insight is always valuable and appreciated. I know most will recommend inverted blower on a tractor, but thats not really an option for me. Maybe I just need to price the rtv and see if we can make it work. 

Aero, this would be a driveway machine with possibly a few small parking lots


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

whammer33024 said:


> Thanks for the response buff, your insight is always valuable and appreciated. I know most will recommend inverted blower on a tractor, but thats not really an option for me. Maybe I just need to price the rtv and see if we can make it work.
> 
> Aero, this would be a driveway machine with possibly a few small parking lots


Have you looked into winter leasing a Skid and buying a blower an and option?
I have no idea what the cost or terms would be but it may be something to consider, worst case you try that and if at the year of the lease agreement if the combo doesn't work out you can always see the blower.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Bermoc Blower and what is the type of UTV that you alread have?

How far away between sites is this going?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Kubota UTV and blower on the front.

https://www.kimpex.com/en-us/produc...nowblowers/bercomac-66-vantage-snowblower-2-0
How deep of snow is this unit going to see on avg?


----------

